# صلاه قسمه للابن سنوى ماخوذه من الخولاجى المقدسه



## رانا (25 مارس 2008)

ايها الابن الوحيد الاله الكلمه الذى احبنا , وحبه ارلد ان يخلصنا من الهلاك الابدى0



ولما كان الموت فى طريق خلاصنا , اشتهى ان يجوز فيه حبا بنا00



وهكذا ارتفع الصليب ليحمل عقاب خطايانا000    




نحن الذين اخطأنا , وهو الذى تألم0



نحن الذين صرنا مديونين للعدل الالهى بذنوبنا , وهو الذى دفع الديون عنا00



لاجلنا فضل التألم عن التنعم , والشقاء على الراحه , والهوان على المجد , والصليب على العرش الذى يحمله الكاروبيم000



قبل ان يربط بالحبال , ليحلنا من رباطات خطايانا0



وتواضع ليرفعنا , وجاع ليشبعنا , وعطش ليروينا , وصعد على الصليب ليكسونا بثوب بره , وفتح جنبه بالحربه لكى ندخل اليه ونسكن فى عرش نعمته ولكى يسيل الدم من جسده لنغتسل من اثامنا , واخيرا مات ودفن فى القبر ليقيمنا من موت الخطيه ويحيينا حياه ابديه00



فيا الهى ان خطاياى هى الشوك الذى يوخز راسك المقدسه , انا الذى احزنت قلبك بسرورى بملاذ الدنيا الباطله000



وما هذه الطريق المؤديه للموت التى  انت سائر فيها يالهى ومخلصى , اى شىء تحمل على منكبيك ؟ هو صليب العار الذى حملته عوضا عنى0



ما هذا ايها الفادى ؟ ما الذى جعلك ترضى بذلك ؟ ايهان العظيم ؟! ايذل الممجد ؟! ايوضع المرتفع ؟! يالعظم حبك!! نعم , هو حبك العظيم الذى جعلك تقبل احتمال كل ذلك العذاب من اجلى 00



اشكرك ياالهى , وتشكرك عنى ملائكتك وخليقتك جميعا , لانى عاجز عن القيام بحمدك كما يستحق حبك , فهل راينا حبا اعظم من هذا ؟ فاحزنى يا نفسى على خطاياك التى سببت لفاديك الحنون هذه الالام000



ارسمى جرحه امامك , واحتمى فيه عندما يهيج عليك العدو0



اعطنى يا مخلصى ان اعتبر عذابك كنزى , واكليل الشوك مجدى , واوجاعك تنعمى , ومرارتك حلاوتى , ودمك حياتى , ومحبتك فخرى وشكرى00



ياجراح المسيح اجرحينى بحربه الحب الالهى000



ياموت المسيح اسكرنى بحب من مات من اجلى 0



يادم المسيح طهرنى من كل خطيه 00



يايسوع حبيبى اذا رايتنى عضوا يابسا , رطبنى بزيت نعمتك وثبتنى فيك غصنا حيا ايها الكرمه الحقيقيه 000



وحينما اتقدم لتناول اسرارك , اجعلنى مستحقا لذلك ومؤهلا للاتحاد بك0

" ​


----------



## K A T Y (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاه قسمه للابن سنوى ماخوذه من الخولاجى المقدسه*

_*ميرسي لتعبك يا رانا*_​ 
_*القسمة ديه من اجمل صلوات القسم *_​ 
_*كلماتها قوية قوي *_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## رانا (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاه قسمه للابن سنوى ماخوذه من الخولاجى المقدسه*



> ميرسي لتعبك يا رانا
> 
> القسمة ديه من اجمل صلوات القسم
> 
> ...


اشكرك كاتى


----------

